# Leap Year Day!!!



## cda (Feb 24, 2016)

So is Leap Year Day, a holiday for you all???

If not what Leap Year Day Holiday meal are you having at work??


----------



## linnrg (Feb 24, 2016)

it should be a holiday - forcing us to work an extra day like that its insane

Maybe I will make it a PBJ day


----------



## conarb (Feb 24, 2016)

How about spotted owl eggs for breakfast, sauteed red-legged frog legs for lunch, and Giant Panda Bear filet for dinner?


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2016)

> How about spotted owl eggs for breakfast' date=' sauteed red-legged frog legs for lunch, and Giant Panda Bear filet for dinner?[/quote']Not sure which wine goes with each of those


----------

